# My female cat brings me toy mice?



## MustangSVT (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a 7 year old female cat, she is fixed...she has never had kittens, and she is very very healthy and she has never once been outside. Lately every night when i working (i work via internet because of a bad car accident i was in a couple weeks ago) She picks up her play mouse with her teeth and meows and walks around with it then drops it at my feet and lays there with her back turned to me. She NEVER meows unless she gets her, so its very uncommon. She also doesnt play with her toys ever...not even laser pointers...i guess she grew out of it? But she brings this mouse to me meowing and carrying it at the same time, drops it off in front of my feet and turns her back until i pick it up, she wont leave until i pick it up. She does this EVERY night around the same time (1 or 2am) Why?


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

You may be able to teach her to play fetch. My Teddy LOVES playing with bottle caps. I will throw the bottle cap and he will run, bat it around, pick it up in his mouth, walk over to me and drop it at my feet. Although this may be a different behavior, and I wouldn't encourage her when she does it that early in the morning.


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

She's giving you a gift. Since she's not hunting real prey, the toy mouse is substituting for a kill. She's bringing you your share first because she respects you, lol. When I was a kid and we had indoor/outdoor cats, every now and then, my dad would find a dead bird or mouse on his pillow. He'd never be mad because they were all gifts or offerings, haha.

My cat is like raecarrow's cat. She'll bring me a toy mouse, I toss it, she brings it back, I toss it, etc. She'll do this for 20 min or more. 

I'd praise your cat for bringing you the mouse (because it's her way of giving you a gift).


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to laugh because, the first time Harley did this I thought something was killing him. His "I've killed it" meow is so mournful, not like his normal "mew" or "meep" he shares often with me. He does it with just about any toy. He seems to do it mostly at night, but I always call him and praise him.

Now that we have an outdoor cat I've had to learn the art of thanking a cat for a once live, and sometimes still partially live "gift." About three weeks ago I went out and called for Ginger and I heard her coming but she looked like she had something in her mouth, she got closer and it was a mouse, still partially alive. She looked so proud. I thanked her like a good momma and then about gagged because I had a dead mouse laying on my front porch. We have quite the burial mound started here at the new house.

Leslie


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Ditto - She is either telling you that she would like some play time, or she is bringing you a "gift". And a 7-year-old cat hasn't outgrown playtime, no matter what age it seems all cats like to play. My 10-year-old girl LOVES to play just like when she was a little kitten, and playtime is so good for them anyway. 

As for giving "gifts", my Monkey (who we swear is actually a Jack Russell Terrier in the body of a cat) sleeps at my feet every night. He never tries to wake me up or disturb me, but when I wake up every morning I'm surrounded by all of his toys around me on the bed. He brings them to me during the night and puts them around me, and I make darn sure to tell him every morning what a good boy he is for bringing me all those offerings. He even hauls his Da'Bird toy up on the bed, plus another two wand toys he has... drags them up the stairs to get them to me each night. Silly boy, I just know it's his way of showing affection, and I'm thrilled that he thinks that much of me 

Andi


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Jack&Harley said:


> I have to laugh because, the first time Harley did this I thought something was killing him. His "I've killed it" meow is so mournful, not like his normal "mew" or "meep" he shares often with me.


The first time Franny did it I thought a bookcase had fallen on her, or some other catastrophe. Then there she was, mouse in mouth, making a hideous sound and appearing very pleased with herself  

I have also woken with 2 or 3 mice in the bed, apparently delivered during the wee hours


----------

